# iPhone 8 creer un dossier



## Mars91 (22 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour, 

Je n’arrive plus a déplacer les raccourcis apps et a créer des dossier sur mon iPhone 8.
Avez la solution ?

Cordialement


----------



## Larme (22 Novembre 2017)

Ceci ne fonctionne pas : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT200290 ?


----------



## Mars91 (22 Novembre 2017)

Larme a dit:


> Ceci ne fonctionne pas : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT200290 ?



@ Larme, Merci beaucoup.


----------

